# 250 watt enough???



## pufindo (Oct 7, 2006)

i have a bubble hydro setup that holds 4 plants. i have been growing with a flo. bulb. i was looking on ebay and i found a 250 watt hps/mh conversion ballast. would this be enough to grow 4 plants? with the flo. they would all lean towards the middle and crowd each other for light. any response is greatley appreciated!


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 7, 2006)

Depends on the size of your grow space... I think its like what 5,000 lumers per sq foot? But i just made that number up so you'll want to check it out... Honestly i think 250 would be sufficent if I'm picturing your hydro setup in like a 5 gallon tub or something similar. Of course more is always better


----------



## pufindo (Oct 7, 2006)

yes, it is a 5 gas setup. my growspace is like 4'x2'x8'tall. its just that when i flower the 4 plants get kinda crowded.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 7, 2006)

if you can afford it i'd really go with a 400 watt skip the conversion if you need to save money. a 400 hps in my opinion would be better then a 250 conversion


----------



## pufindo (Oct 7, 2006)

what woud be the difference in end yield between a 250 conversion & a 400 hps considering my space? i know it depends on technique and nutes ect. but an estimate??? thanx a bunch dood!


----------



## fella (Oct 7, 2006)

Yea i think so..... i am, its my first time, but its taking ages.........


----------



## KADE (Oct 7, 2006)

Conversions are imho garbage... they give out less lumens then a normal bulb of each does too.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 7, 2006)

pufindo said:
			
		

> what woud be the difference in end yield between a 250 conversion & a 400 hps considering my space? i know it depends on technique and nutes ect. but an estimate??? thanx a bunch dood!


 

maybe take your normal yeild and add a 1/3 or 1/2 of it. You're going to get more penetration from the 400 which means more and fatter buds all around.


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 7, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> Conversions are imho garbage... they give out less lumens then a normal bulb of each does too.


not sure but did he mean a digital switchable ballast cause i dont think those affect lumens.  not sure though i just bought one a whole setup with 400watt switchable digital ballast 400watt MHbulb and HPSbulb and an air cooled reflector with 6"flanges 284.99 + shipping


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 7, 2006)

also digital ballasts use less energy ive heard anywhere from 5 to 15%


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 7, 2006)

I started using Lumatek ballasts some time ago, and I like many things about them. Much less heat is one very good thing. Here's an excerpt from a web page at:

Eco Enterprises

The Lumatek Ballast is the brightest 400 and 600-watt ballast in the industry. Light meter readings indicate the Lumatek ballast is up to 27% brighter than common core and coil magnetic ballasts on the market. The Lumatek is 10% to 15% brighter than the other electronic ballasts out there.

Over time core and coil ballasts degrade, become louder, use more electricity and produce more heat while the lumen output declines. Digital ballasts do not degrade and maintain lumen output and efficiency over the life of the Lumatek ballast. Magnetic ballasts output can fluctuate by up to 10% during a 12-hour cycle. Lumatek ballasts will give you a constant output without any fluctuation. 

Magnetic ballasts can use up to 75 watts (hence 675 input watts) converting the electricity while the Lumatek is sending the FULL 600 watts to the bulb lighting it to its fullest potential. Lumatek ballast achieve superior light meter readings in comparison to other digital ballasts on the market by using microprocessors to detect the precise type of lamp being run and supply the correct power necessary. The microprocessors are chips inside each Lumatek ballast. Some lamps are able to use slightly more than 600 watts. The Lumatek ballast will detect this and increase output accordingly.


----------



## KADE (Oct 7, 2006)

Switchable is completely different... I'm saying CONVERSION BULBS... typically are way less efficient. Just read the labels b4 buying.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 7, 2006)

yea kade is right on, My 1000 watt MH conversion bulb puts out 100,500 lumens i beleive the regular HPS and HSP ballast something like 150,000 lumens


----------



## pufindo (Oct 7, 2006)

kool. thanx guys! i was debating on the 400 hps and the 250 conv. i guess i will go with the 400 hps! can i do my veg with that too? or would it be better to veg with mo flo's?


----------



## pufindo (Oct 8, 2006)

do yall think this light would work:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ALL-NEW-400-watt-HPS-Grow-Light-High-Pressure-Sodium-w_W0QQitemZ250036141737QQihZ015QQcategoryZ42225QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't think that one has a ballast? I didn't see it in the description but maybe i'm just wrong. Just veg under the HPS as well better then the fluros


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 8, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> Switchable is completely different... I'm saying CONVERSION BULBS... typically are way less efficient. Just read the labels b4 buying.


 
I've never used a conversion bulb. I use a dual 125 watt CFL system for my Mothers and a small cloning setup to provide clones for my continous flowering system.

The difference in bulb output is amazing between the brands and ballasts.


----------



## pufindo (Oct 8, 2006)

ive read that using hps to veg will cause "lanky" growth...


----------



## pufindo (Oct 8, 2006)

how about this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&item=200034722676&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


now for the bulb, i will be hanging it witha bowl shaped reflector. i was looking at the short hps bulb rather than the long skinny type. but are all of the threads the same(will they all fit the socket?)

thanx again guys! yall r the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 8, 2006)

still gonna need a bulb and a reflector... check out this setup. not digital but everything you need and pretty cheap 
http://cgi.ebay.com/HPS-Metal-Halid...0QQihZ015QQcategoryZ42225QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pufindo (Oct 8, 2006)

that setup dosent have a ballast either. im not worried about the cost. would that setup be the same as a 400hps with a ballast?


----------



## pufindo (Oct 8, 2006)

how about this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&item=200034722676&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
see, will the hps bulb fit in that socket? or i guess i could go to the electric store if it dosent. lol! i already have a bowl shapped reflector.
Thanx again bro!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 8, 2006)

pufindo said:
			
		

> ive read that using hps to veg will cause "lanky" growth...


 
Hey pufindo, I've grown great crops with only HPS. No lankyness at all. (Is that a word?)


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 8, 2006)

hey if your buying it in pieces or your worried about hps get both bulbs the digital switchable ballast and an air cooled reflector and both bulbs                                                                       http://cgi.ebay.com/400w-MH-HPS-Dig...1207949QQihZ014QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 8, 2006)

pufindo said:
			
		

> how about this one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&item=200034722676&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> see, will the hps bulb fit in that socket? or i guess i could go to the electric store if it dosent. lol! i already have a bowl shapped reflector.
> Thanx again bro!


 
Yea a 400 watt HPS bulb will fit in that socket. The internals of the sockets for teh same a lot of the times its the outer dimensions that are different to fit into different air cooled hoods and what no. Do you have a picture of your reflector?


----------



## pufindo (Oct 9, 2006)

thanks sb. im gettin a hps!


----------

